# One puppy or two??



## Tag singer (May 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Expectant new Hav owner, here. This forum has been so helpful! Here's my (happy) dilemma:

While confirming the details of tommorow's pickup of our 8 month old female Hav puppy, the breeder mentioned that her 6 month old female best friend and playmate would make the transition easier for all concerned, and that the two have very complimentary personalities.

The older pup is very docile and "genteel", the younger pup a little more curious and spunky. Both are sweet, potty trained, and mild-mannered, according to the (well-established and ethical) breeder.

I have an ex-pen set up, so space would not be a problem. We also have 2 young daughters, age 7 and 8. My questions for the experts:

1. Is the 2nd Hav not *too* much more work than 1? Or is that an old wive's tale, like the one about the 2nd child? 

2. Is a Hav truly happier with a companion?

3. If I should decide to adopt the 2nd pup after meeting her tomorrow, is there a sure-fire way to convince my slightly skeptical, but Prince Charming of a husband that I did the right thing?

Any and all insight(s) into the matter would be most appreciated.

Thanks much!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

First of all Welcome to the forum!!

Being a multi-hav person myself, I would say get them both! They are BFF's.

Hav's are happier when they are not alone, although some have adjusted fine being an only child.

Your example of two is great, how much more trouble is the second child? Personally, I always thought the second made it easier. 

Having said all that, havs are high maintenance. They NEED grooming. It is easier when they are in a puppy cut, but then it does cost for the groomer unless you want to tackle it yourself.

The hubby, I dunno. Two was easy. Three not so much. Four, well the circumstances would have to be just right, lol.

Good luck. Where do you live and we need your name please.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

If you've had dogs before and know what to expect then two might be good. However, if it's your first dog maybe get one at a time or at least realize the big time commitment in the beginning while everyone settles in (which could even bring a potty training regression). I was a first time dog owner when I got Pace and he was a very good, compliant, mellow puppy but I was still definitely a little overwhelmed for about a month or two. That said just four months after getting him I felt confident enough to get him a playmate and he was thrilled from day one! The work isn't too much more I think except for the grooming, and they definitely occupy one another which is nice. Well and with two you do have to teach the 'rules' to both so the training is a bit more complicated and time consuming too, and they sometimes feed off of each others bad behavior.


----------



## Tag singer (May 11, 2010)

First, thanks for the quick replies! Much appreciated. The 2nd pup opportunity has come about so suddenly!

We are previous dog owners -our (male) Yorkie passed away when the girls were toddlers. He was a good boy with bad parents. Who knew there was a difference between being potty trained and house trained?! This forum really has been informative.

The breeder also has a relatively new litter, so waiting a couple of months would also be an option. I just feel so sad about taking one little girl to a new home without her BFF. 

BTW, my name is Susan, and I live in the greater Atlanta area.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

At their ages, they are probably well on their way to being potty trained, so that would alleviate one time consuming puppy issue. I'd bring them both home, but I'm a crazy dog lady, so I may not be the best advisor.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend taking littermates (raised together and the same age with the same learning/training needs), however, with the age difference in these two, this has potential to work out well if you are experienced with having multiple dogs. Even if you are, I'd really recommend that you take them to training classes separately. 

If you decide that the two of them are too much, can you return the older one and get a full refund? I have no idea who the breeder is, so I'm throwing this out knowing it could be an excellent potty-training breeder or a total bluffer, but many breeders do not potty-train well and to still have a six month old as well as a litter of pups (a lot of single Hav households have plenty of trouble at six months of age, much less a home with many dogs that can't get individualized time), you may have some potty training issues. Sure, they are on her (his?) schedule and routine, but in a new home with all the distractions of new smells, routine, locations to possibly have accidents, etc., it could be a whole different ball of wax.

ALSO! This is important, especially with two new ones: they do not get free reign of your house. I'm sure the breeder will reiterate this plenty of times, but they need a confined area where they can be watched carefully to ensure there are no accidents before they roam freely on your carpets, rugs, bath mats, etc.

Why not adopt the puppy and give it a couple of weeks before bringing the other one home?

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would absolutely take both, especially if they're that close. They do very well with another dog in the house. I've often raised more than one at a time and you have the advantage of the potty training. See how you feel about it when you see them, but if your gut tells you it's right, then by all means take them both. Twice the love, twice the fun.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Take both! Take both!

I, like Kim, am a crazy dog lady. I have two pups, Roscoe (8 months) and Stella (4 months).

Personally, I think it is a little more work two have two pups, especially at young ages. But, it's definitely worth it, and it's definitely not twice the work. It's like, maybe 1.25 times. They tire each other out, which is nice, and they snuggle together, which is beyond cute.

Have you met both dogs? I would do this first. See how they really play together, etc. If you can physically SEE that they are potty trained, get along great, and have the type of personalities that you are looking for, then I say go for it. Especially if you are an experienced dog owner.

I will definitely echo Kimberly's advice to make sure you take them to training classes. Roscoe is in classes now, and Stella will be starting in July.

I really, really love having two dogs. I've actually cried over how amazing it is every single day since Stella came home (I am a real sucker for these babies!). My house feels so FULL! They bring me so much happiness and are so much fun. So, as long as you've got the time and you're feeling up for a wee bit of a challenge, I think it's a great idea.

Now, about convincing your DH. I'll tell you how I did it - a lot of pouting and finally I just started the process and forced him to look at photos. We were interested in a little boy from HRI before, but that didn't work out. Both of us were pretty crushed, but a couple of weeks later, Roscoe's breeder approached us about adopting Stella. It was love at first sight! He is a BIG dog lover, and I usually make the major decisions at our house because he is too afraid of change, even when the decisions are thought out long and hard. So, I guess it depends on your relationship dynamic 

Another note, make sure that you and your family are ready to the THE BOSSES. The thing about having two Havs is that if you don't tell them how it's going to be, they will run your house. You need to make sure that you have rules, boundaries, and lots of training. Good luck with your decision!! And post photos. We LOVE photos.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Natalie is right that they will wear each other out and they will play with each other and keep each other company too.

Oh, one other thing to consider is veterinary costs (and pet insurance if you get it). With this first year, you do have a lot of expenses that may include vaccines, probably adding Rabies to both, microchips, and spay or neuter of both.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> Natalie is right that they will wear each other out and they will play with each other and keep each other company too.
> 
> Oh, one other thing to consider is veterinary costs (and pet insurance if you get it). With this first year, you do have a lot of expenses that may include vaccines, probably adding Rabies to both, microchips, and spay or neuter of both.


Kimberly's thread about the annual cost of a Hav: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11776&highlight=yearly+cost

Even though we adopted Stella at no charge, she will still be expensive. She's been home for 6 days and we've easily already spent at least $500 on her. She has a cataract (which we knew about) that we are going to have to eventually find around $2000-$3000 to fix with surgery.


----------



## Tag singer (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for sharing your expertise and experience. I knew I came to the right place! The question in my mind is now not "if" 2 dogs (something I never seriously considered) but "when."

Although my heart says, "YES!", a calm, rational voice keeps reminding me of one inescapable fact: I need to train my _children_ before bringing a second dog home.

No leaving half-eaten PB&J sandwiches on the sofa, no leaving the back door open when going outside to play, no caving to those sweet little eyes..... when you get right down to it, I'll actually be training 3(!) beloved "pets." Adding a 4th from the start just doesn't seem prudent.

I was half kidding about my husband, but success with the first puppy will erase any misgivings (including my own!) about a second. Waiting 2 months will also get us beyond vacation season.

So here's my plan: I'm going to steel myself against bringing BFF home, but stay in close contact with the breeder. The personalities of the 14 week old litter will also be more apparent by that time, and there may be even a better fit. Either way, I feel confident that "our" puppy will find his/her way to our home.

Sound good?

Again, thanks to all for your replies. SO appreciated and helpful!

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That sounds like a wise plan, Susan.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think that is a smart move to wait and see. If you don't have dogs already, adding a new addition let alone two may be very overwhelming. I have really enjoyed having a few years between my dogs as they need and receive a lot of one on one attention at first. Then when they are together they seem to be trained better. They still play and RLH and all that but they also are bonded to me very well and listen very well. JMHO


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Great advice but I do believe you must have forgotten to share a picture of your soon to be new addition.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Such an important point - the point about training your household - we had never had a dog and my kids and DH have been amazing. We've all entered the journey together and we've learned a lot together. Having two dogs right off the top would have made that much more difficult especially when our plan was for one. Sounds like you are making a wise decision. Good luck!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Dog training dog*

Another point is that if you can get the first dog trained, he/she will probably help some with the training of the second. One other point that has not been raised, is dogs that are tightly bonded with another dog may not bond as tight with their two legged family. With Havanese, I think they bond anyway but I do know that with the mill rescues they often do not put two adults that need rehabbing together in a foster home. They stick together and they need to bond with people. They need dogs to help show how the world outside a mill works, but if it is already YOUR dog then the mill dog sees how YOUR dog interacts with you.

Lastly, vacationing with one dog can be easier than two -- but we have vacationed lots with two (and two times with three) and we did fine (but we are dog crazy).

I have had two dogs at the same time for almost 40 years and like it, but I have never gotten two at the same time.

Sounds like you have a good plan now. Good luck with your soon to be adopted puppy.
Judy -- Jaime and Dori's Mom


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I say go for it because of the age difference and......................they are NOT 13 weeks old! 

As for the 2nd child.....it is easier............You just have to get use to the personalities. And, I would think the dominance thing has already worked itself out! 

Go for it! Have fun, but realize the next 6 months will be work.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Tag singer said:


> 1. Is the 2nd Hav not *too* much more work than 1? Or is that an old wive's tale, like the one about the 2nd child?
> 
> 2. Is a Hav truly happier with a companion?
> 
> ...


1. having two dogs isn't much more work at all. esp. if they are complimentary.

2. Yes, I would say almost all dogs would prefer some company, human or canine, even feline. a puppy esp. doesn't want to be all alone. you'll get some negative behaviors b/c they are bored.

3. hubby: just tell him it's a trial period, he'll fall for both of them, end of story.

Hav's are truly VERY charming. I have a 1/2 hav, 1/2 shih tzu pup, and his girlfriend is 1/2 shih tzu 1/2 maltese. Let me tell you she's sweet but doesn't have the charm or sparkle my lil' boy has. The gf's owner gushes on my pup all the time, how sweet he is, how he minds ppl, blah blah blah.

AND they are endless, I mean endless sources of entertainment. very good therapy!

I say, get 'em both. their small, don't eat much, and you'll have twice the fun.

One drawback... since they are SO bonded to each other, you might not rank #1... just like if you were to get littermates.

good luck. use the force Luke.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend you taking both if they are bonded to each other more then to their human. You want to be able to bond with your new Havanese as you will still need to do train the dog to be potty trained in YOUR home even though it was trained in the breeders home.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on getting your Havanese puppy, Susan! I agree with your latest post and decision. If my kids had been younger when we finally decided to get a dog, I'd have thought long and hard. I am sure, very sure actually, that you will want a 2nd Hav in the future, but at least it will be one at a time and a good way to bond to and train each one. Good luck and yes......... pictures please!!


----------



## lindaandmylo (2 mo ago)

Here are some things to keep in mind, I hope it helped.

Training, socializing, and caring for two puppies is more than twice the work of caring for one.
Costs – puppy supplies, vet bills, training classes, grooming, etc. – will double for two puppies.
Waiting until your puppy is trained and bonded to you to add another puppy to your household is a good idea.


----------

